# DEV - Devex Resources



## itchy (14 November 2006)

Does anyone know much abouth them?? Seem to have solid managment (chairman ex MD of PEM) and some good sound prospects.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2006)

*Re: UEQ-Uranium Equities*

Not sure but I don't like that I google their name and I don't get them as a direct hit. Bad karma! 

Chart looks impressive. Good last month. Will be interesting to see if they hold around $0.50, or slide back like many others have.


----------



## itchy (14 November 2006)

*Re: UEQ-Uranium Equities*

They were formally known as Bullion, and they only relisted as UEQ in may.
 One of the directors bought big on the 6th of November (note heavy Vol on 6th) a couple of mills worth.
 they also have a 48% interest in chalice gold.

I think its one to keep on the radar, lets see if they can hold the price up here for a while


----------



## Stinger (14 November 2006)

*Re: UEQ-Uranium Equities*

Would watch this one. Demerged Chalice into a new company and i think from memory are doing the same with another company they have 100% ownership of that holds other tenements. 

When this all occurs may cause a fall in the share price.


----------



## nizar (14 November 2006)

*Re: UEQ-Uranium Equities*



			
				itchy said:
			
		

> Does anyone know much abouth them?? Seem to have solid managment (chairman ex MD of PEM) and some good sound prospects.
> Any thoughts?




They have a JV with a Canadian major doing exploration in NT if im not mistaken.


----------



## noirua (29 December 2006)

*Re: UEQ-Uranium Equities*

The former BLN are on a run - watch carefully:  http://www.uel.com.au


----------



## mmmmining (30 December 2006)

*Re: UEQ-Uranium Equities*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> The former BLN are on a run - watch carefully:  http://www.uel.com.au



Anyone hear anything about the result of litigation? If they can have half of whatever in one of the sweet uranium deposits in WA, the stock will be worth a lot more. 

But The NT deal is very impressive. I guess they have got better lands then NTU.


----------



## stiger (3 January 2007)

Steady as she goes ,like this one .They have a lot going for them and poss as a bonus a court victory will send it skywards.Imho dyor


----------



## itchy (1 February 2007)

anybody know when the court results could be announced?? ive been waiting patiently! must be soon!
i rekon we will see the sp go up nicely iof it is a positive result!
fingers crossed!


----------



## stiger (7 February 2007)

itchy said:
			
		

> anybody know when the court results could be announced?? ive been waiting patiently! must be soon!
> i rekon we will see the sp go up nicely iof it is a positive result!
> fingers crossed!



ASX time 6.57pm Trading Halt.You never know what they are until later so could it be a verdict? Heres hoping.Cheers .dyor


----------



## mmmmining (8 February 2007)

stiger said:
			
		

> ASX time 6.57pm Trading Halt.You never know what they are until later so could it be a verdict? Heres hoping.Cheers .dyor



They need money. A lot of EPLs, with only $3m at bank, can only last 2 qtrs.....
Placement at 50c with a attached option exerciable at 70c for two shares. This is just my speculation, no fact.


----------



## mmmmining (12 February 2007)

Another example of poor handling of placement through brokers, not ask existing shareholder for money. 

50c for new shareholder is fair, and 5% for brokers is normal. But 1% management fee and the 2m options at 75c each for broker is really stupid. These options should go to the new shareholders.

They are blood suckers....


----------



## stiger (13 February 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> Another example of poor handling of placement through brokers, not ask existing shareholder for money.
> 
> 50c for new shareholder is fair, and 5% for brokers is normal. But 1% management fee and the 2m options at 75c each for broker is really stupid. These options should go to the new shareholders.
> 
> They are blood suckers....



I feel you may have missed something,23million is a lot of money.Another reason for it perhaps.My opinion only cheers.


----------



## itchy (27 February 2007)

when are the litegation results due?????
i have been waiting for ages! i want to know!
mulga rocks could send ueq into the dollars!


----------



## itchy (27 February 2007)

and does anybody know which institutions are involved in the 23M placement??


----------



## mmmmining (30 March 2007)

People bail out of NUP, money are no pile in the UEQ, another NT focused explorer. 

People might think it is cheap compare with NUP and NTU. It is only at 78c today, NTU at $1.79, and NUP at 96c


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2007)

mmmmining said:


> People bail out of NUP, money are no pile in the UEQ, another NT focused explorer.
> 
> People might think it is cheap compare with NUP and NTU. It is only at 78c today, NTU at $1.79, and NUP at 96c



How do the market caps compare mmmmmmming?


----------



## mmmmining (30 March 2007)

kennas said:


> How do the market caps compare mmmmmmming?



Well, Kennas, Just a price action observation, not an analysis.

For speculative stocks, there is no fundamental required, purely the balance or in-balance of demand and supply of shares! 

I might do an analysis on UEQ today or tomorrow. It is rated highly by Warwick Grigor.


----------



## itchy (30 March 2007)

I think a great attraction of UEQ is there management. And the fact they are developing a very large exploration portfolio with good ties to Canadian cos.
They are moving nicely today, i think if the mulga rocks litigation falls in their favour they will be a steal at this price


----------



## patrick (3 May 2007)

Looks like litigation results for Mulga Rock should be decided tomorrow things could get very interesting for UEQ SP!


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (21 December 2007)

UEQ up 26% today already, on the back of a possible large uranium find in Qld...very exciting times ahead.

anybody still rating this stock?


----------



## Eddyl (16 May 2008)

Any thoughts on this company. It has a small market cap, but it is involved in a few JV with big companies. As well resolute owns about 9% of this company. 
  I bought this during the uranium rush and this stock has completely tanked.


----------



## Eddyl (22 May 2008)

This company has lots of excellent tenements and I expect it to continue to impress. It seems to be only exploration based at the moment, but I would say its a pretty likely take over target once uranium comes into favour again. One of its joint venture parties is Cameco.

It'll be interesting what today's result does to the price. 

"OUTCROPPING HIGH-GRADE URANIUM MINERALISATION AT NARRAWEENA,
QUEENSLAND"


----------



## lucifuge (23 May 2008)

Interesting that this post was initiated so recently as I  too found myself very interested in this stock. But, purely from a charting perspective. It was one of a handful of stocks that satisfied the criteria I was using from a purely charting means only. The increase in volume and positive money flow from March 2008 have made this one too hard to ignore. So much so, I bought a bundle of it on that basis alone.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kalvin (21 September 2009)

I think their Ur-Phos separation process is fascinating.  As far as I can see its the first Uranium related patent thats been issued in 2o years, in addition, the strong drill results from their Narbalek prospect now look really exciting.


----------



## Kalvin (22 September 2009)

There has been a big spike in the volumes and price of this stock over the past week or so; makes me wonder if some drill results have been leaked.....either that or uranium is sexy all of a sudden again....we'll see.


----------



## Kalvin (24 September 2009)

UEQ has gone ballistic over the past week or so: Major spike in both prices and volumes, without any major price sensitive announcement, and against Uranium trends, suggesting maybe the drill results from their Nabarlek JV with Cameco have been leaked...we'll see.


----------



## noirua (2 January 2011)

Kalvin said:


> UEQ has gone ballistic over the past week or so: Major spike in both prices and volumes, without any major price sensitive announcement, and against Uranium trends, suggesting maybe the drill results from their Nabarlek JV with Cameco have been leaked...we'll see.






Leaked they had and Uranium Equities' have upgraded their uranium find at Nabarlek since then, first exploration start in Jul 10: http://www.businessspectator.com.au...egins-Nabarlek-exploration-7DE2C?OpenDocument
Company website: http://www.uel.com.au For further drilling updates.


----------



## springhill (22 June 2012)

UEQ have an interesting little project going in partnership with Cameco. 
Uranium Equities Limited and Cameco Corporation are jointly commercialising a technology for the extraction of uranium from phosphate streams produced in the production of phosphate based fertilisers (“the PhosEnergy Process”).
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120622/pdf/426zf7d1n4c6hm.pdf

They also have an investor presentation that is worth looking at.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120420/pdf/425qswk05zjsl0.pdf


----------



## System (4 December 2017)

On December 4th, 2017, Uranium Equities Limited (UEQ) changed its name and ASX code to Devex Resources Limited (DEV).


----------



## greggles (20 September 2019)

Devex Resources at 18 month highs today.

I don't know much about this one so had a quick look at a recent Investor Presentation and a couple of recent announcements. They have three active projects at varying stages of development, as set out below:







Recent geological compilation and interpretation of results from fieldwork at its Junee Copper-Gold Project (located in the highly endowed Lachlan Fold Belt in NSW), have further enhanced the potential to discover a large-scale porphyry copper-gold similar to those seen elsewhere in the district. Follow-up testing including Induced Polarisation (IP) geophysics is now scheduled for Q4 2019 and will be used to prioritise drill targets.

Lots of potential here if good news continues to come in. It's up a very healthy 27.27% today to 9.8c.


----------



## barney (20 September 2019)

greggles said:


> Devex Resources at 18 month highs today.
> Lots of potential here if good news continues to come in.




Couple of very nice Copper grades in the reported past drill results … could be a Smokey this one


----------



## greggles (25 October 2019)

barney said:


> Couple of very nice Copper grades in the reported past drill results … could be a Smokey this one




Diamond drilling has now commenced at the Bogong Copper-Gold Project to test beneath historical near-surface copper intercepts. The company has just recently received the results from a maiden dipole-dipole IP survey in the same area which has revealed a significant chargeability IP anomaly beneath these historical intercepts.

The market is feeling pretty confident about what's under the ground at Bogong with the share price up 12.90% today to 10.5c with volume increasing.

Watching this one closely.


----------



## tinhat (25 July 2020)

Gold explorer actively exploring in NSW and WA. An interesting presentation by the MD:

https://www.sharecafe.com.au/2020/07/24/devex-resources-sharecafe-hidden-gems-webinar-presentation/


I hold this stock.


----------



## finicky (8 September 2020)

Just read that chairman's wife spent $100 grand for on market purchase @ 21cps
DEV is a cousin to CHN and also I think has Lachlan fold gold prospect interest? 
Something irrational made me ignore this even though I knew it was a Goyder company and had staked ground near Julimar (CHN). Feel I've missed the boat now but will have it in mind if there's a crash.

10 Yr Mthly


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 September 2020)

finicky said:


> ...
> DEV is a cousin to CHN and also I think has Lachlan fold gold prospect interest?
> Something irrational made me ignore this even though I knew it was a Goyder company and had staked ground near Julimar (CHN). Feel I've missed the boat.



Know what you mean. I have a goldie/ Lachlan Fold watchlist, and at the top are DGO & DEV. Been there since this sector got interesting. But ... have I done anything?


----------



## greggles (11 May 2021)

DEV is another uranium hopeful that is diversified with copper-gold projects as well. I won't go into the projects in detail, but those interested should take a look at yesterday's "Updated Presentation - May 2021".

Their current focus is the Sovereign Project in the Julimar Region of Western Australia, targeting nickel-copper-platinum group element (PGE) mineralisation. The maiden drilling program commenced a few months ago with an expanded air-core drilling program commencing next month. Initial drilling has defined extensive elevated palladium, platinum and copper (Cu) associated with a differentiated mafic-ultramafic intrusion.

One to watch in the coming months as new flow ramps up.


----------



## greggles (24 May 2021)

The DEV share price has climbed another 26.79% today on volume of around 4.5 million shares. It is now back to the highs it hit in September and October last year when it formed at double top at 37c before retreating back to 20c soon after.

News regarding the Sovereign Hill project should be coming soon. DEV is primed to hit new highs if the news is good.


----------



## finicky (24 May 2021)

Helped by the CPN burst perhaps. Chalice (CHN) owns 9% of CPN.
I never did get on to DEV even though there was plenty of opportunity. Needed one of my specs to bloom before I took on new risk.


----------



## greggles (25 May 2021)

finicky said:


> Helped by the CPN burst perhaps. Chalice (CHN) owns 9% of CPN.
> I never did get on to DEV even though there was plenty of opportunity. Needed one of my specs to bloom before I took on new risk.




Trading halt announced after the close yesterday:



> Pursuant to ASX Listing Rule 17.1 DevEx Resources Limited (ASX: DEV) (Company) requests an immediate trading halt over the Company's securities pending an announcement by the Company in respect of a response to an ASX Price Query received by the Company on 24 May 2021 and reconnaissance air-core drilling results at the Junee Project.
> 
> The trading halt is requested until the earlier of the commencement of trading on Thursday 27 May 2021 or upon the release by the Company of an announcement to the market regarding the above.




Will be interesting to read what they have to say.


----------



## finicky (1 June 2021)

Geez, went up yesterday coming out of the trading halt and announcing placement @ 0.32.
Up again today, up ^10%, now 0.47 in the context of a 0.32 capital raise! Looks like we've dipped out on the 'Julimar Complex' secondary players (DEV, CPN, ASQ, others)
P.S looks like that $100 grand buy @ 21c by the chairman's wife in Sept 2020 was an actionable signal - for traders at least, who knows if it ultimately will be good as an investment.


----------



## Miner (17 June 2021)

same RRS conference DEV made a great presentation and marked welcomed with a flogging.
Why?
Gold price drive?
Why Mr. Tim unloaded so recently?


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02385521-7TL11D4DV851MIRP5E3QUAPDT3/pdf?access_token=0007zImRwrVjn7kUSm44ZfaYaYpZ
		




			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02381987-790PS1DIDOU651LF9QJ69PRFJ5/pdf?access_token=0007zImRwrVjn7kUSm44ZfaYaYpZ


----------



## finicky (18 June 2021)

@Miner
Tim Goyder hasn't sold any shares that I can see, his percentage ownership has diminished, I assume that's the dilution effect of the recent placement.
There's probably a lot of speculative money that doesn't want to wait around for drilling results and is intolerant of share weakness. The drilling at the Sovereign project is at an early stage (aircore) and we all know the lengthy waits for lab assays.
I would assume that the biggest drag is the profitable selling of placement shares towards 32c


----------



## finicky (13 November 2021)

19% surge in share price on Friday. Announcement of director buying on market. Tim Goyder (of Chalice fame) spending $171k pocket money via the wife.
All Data monthly chart could be viewed as a 10 year base under 50c level of support that became resistance. Volume huge in the last two years following Chalice's (CHN) Gonneville discovery and after CHN mapping out a postulated new mineral province along the West Yilgarn Craton which includes DEV active tenements.
Not a buy for me but could be primed for the patient after a pullback.

All Data  Mthly


----------



## Ann (22 March 2022)

Hopped into this today for .440cps, some may get this cheaper but overall I believe it will see some upside. I liked the mix of stuff they have and of course, it was the chart shape that got me!


----------



## TechnoCap (7 April 2022)

Mr Goyder acquiring on market over the past week for another lazy 1,000,000 shares. As the announcement landed along with a couple of other director top ups the market reacted accordingly.

Could be worth following...


----------



## Captain_Chaza (31 August 2022)

DEV

I have selected the DEV for the Sept '22 Monthly Comp
Here is the chart





Could somebody  Please place it in orderly fashion in the "D's
Crikey! Where do we file all the A- G stocks ?


----------

